# New Champion Bally :)



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

Congratulations! He is a very nice dog. I enjoyed seeing him show once, and wish I could have seen him more.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Super happy for you, congratulations!! He is a wonderful boy! And you are an inspiration to other (future) owner handlers!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Big congrats again, Anney<:

I was still hoping we'd get to see you and him again this summer at the Monroe shows.... boo. Maybe go for GCH points?


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

I saw on FB your news. I am super happy for you! He is such a handsome boy! And I agree with the judge..he totally is not a fluffed up, golden..he looks like a golden!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Wahoo! I really like him, very nice boy. Congratulations!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations to you and Bally!
He's beautiful.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## Christen113 (Dec 3, 2014)

Congrats! He's gorgeous!

Love that he had his whiskers and was owner handled!!


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Yay! Huge congrats to Champion Bally and team!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

awesome! way to go!!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Congratulations! He is a very nice boy, and I hope to see him in person someday.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Congratulations! What an amazing accomplishment!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

In addition to winning with whiskers (which I, personally, am a huge fan of  ) Anney didn't mention that probably the best thing about Bally is that he possesses an absolutely fabulous temperament. Just a super nice guy. (I'm a little biased, but he really is awesome!) 

Looking forward to seeing what Bally 'Masters' next  !!! Congratulations, Anney!


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Thanks guys for all of your kind words  I am still beaming 
No rest for the weary....Bally has already done water blinds and obedience training today 

Yes Bally was shown with whiskers on. I really truly have no opinion of whiskers on vs. off and have and will continue to trim whiskers on some dogs I show. I know some people are really passionate about it. To be honest I thought Bally just looked cuter with them, and the one time I trimmed them for a show -- he got dumped!! So I let them grow back in, and decided to finish him with whiskers on just to prove it can be done. I really and truly don't think there's a single judge out there that gives a flying flip if the dog has whiskers or not.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Got to say this - when I saw Bally last summer, my first thought was "wow whiskers!" I couldn't remember if Anney sided with the "whiskers are an essential body part" crowd - so all that was going through my head.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Haha yeah I just think whiskers are hair, if you like them leave them if you think it looks better to take them off then take them off. I've run plenty of dogs in the field the same time their whiskers were cut for show and it doesn't make a bit of difference. They grow back in lightening quick time anyhow. But now for anyone who says you have to do it for show and that judges care, well here ya go.


----------



## luvgld7 (Jan 23, 2008)

So deserving Anney! Big huge congrats for a boy who, in my opinion, defines the standard.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Congrats !! He is beautiful !


----------

